# ebay body kit



## irishlizard (May 24, 2010)

just wanted to show my 200 buck ebay body kit and prove to a freind it worked (you know who you are...lol).

















SO THERE


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

:sly:


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

what exactly about that worked?:screwy:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

:thumbdown:


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

MyCarIsRed said:


> what exactly about that worked?:screwy:



Probably got accepted during tryouts for Fast and Furious 5. 


Seriously though WTF? I dont see what worked out considering the front bumper is falling off.


----------



## MiLeenaLee (Aug 9, 2007)

Omg that poor Jetta.

If you are just going to abuse your Jetta I will be more then happy to provide a loving, caring, and most importantly, proper home for her!


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jetta20VT (Mar 11, 2009)

please will someone save that poor car


----------



## dinevskidubbin (Sep 20, 2009)

OOHHH NOOOOO:banghead:


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

okay okay okay... but seriously, it doesn't even fit. under the driver side headlight it sticks out like an inch, and the bumper doesn't line up with the fender. the diffuser on the lower front is wavey as hell too... the rear doesn't look so bad (fitment) if you forget to look at the hacked out mesh with the cannon stuck through. i'd think you'd use a bit more care with the cutters. needs side skirts, the wing is awful, the taillights are brutal, the headlights are ugly and probably don't show more than 4ft infront of the car... but then again, i suppose it all matches pretty well with the spray painted spots on the rear door... also, based on the wheels, i'm pretty sure it's not a vr6. it's rolling like a 4x4 and the vent things on the hood aren't even. 

that said, if this thing showed up at waterfest it would probably get a prize.:laugh:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

oh my god that is horrible, please delete your post:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## irishlizard (May 24, 2010)

For all you F*@ing haters- screw ya"ll!! the car was $400 total. It was from a 18 yr old who got a new car so i swiped it up.. It was just purchased. like a week ago, for that matter. The wing and hood scoop thingys were on the car when i got it...dont have a new trunk lid yet so im not exposing holes at the moment. as far as the scoops, just havent gotten around to taking them off yet. I ordered a seabon hood three days ago if you ppl must know I work at a body shop and the fitment will be fixed as soon as i get it to the shop. it was in a driver side collision which explains the pushed in light. If you search for 2000 Vr6 options you WILL find my wheels as a option..think before speaking... and if i have to open the hood and give you a pic i will..wait no i wont cause my top engine cover is cracked, god forbid the 2000 teenager owned car is not OEM. What kind of hate mail would that bring? I'm not exactly sure why i have to justify myself to other ppl of a vw enth web forum. Plus it was just to show that the thing was really for my car to a friend (btw-none of you). I think it is stupid that other vw enth would hate so bad. where is the family vibe of fellow vw drivers encouraging other owners? 
bluishgreen1.8...hey thanks for the thumb 
every one else...suck eggs 
WHAT EVER


----------



## dinevskidubbin (Sep 20, 2009)

irishlizard said:


> For all you F*@ing haters- screw ya"ll!! the car was $400 total. It was from a 18 yr old who got a new car so i swiped it up.. It was just purchased. like a week ago, for that matter. The wing and hood scoop thingys were on the car when i got it...dont have a new trunk lid yet so im not exposing holes at the moment. as far as the scoops, just havent gotten around to taking them off yet. I ordered a seabon hood three days ago if you ppl must know I work at a body shop and the fitment will be fixed as soon as i get it to the shop. it was in a driver side collision which explains the pushed in light. If you search for 2000 Vr6 options you WILL find my wheels as a option..think before speaking... and if i have to open the hood and give you a pic i will..wait no i wont cause my top engine cover is cracked, god forbid the 2000 teenager owned car is not OEM. What kind of hate mail would that bring? I'm not exactly sure why i have to justify myself to other ppl of a vw enth web forum. Plus it was just to show that the thing was really for my car to a friend (btw-none of you). I think it is stupid that other vw enth would hate so bad. where is the family vibe of fellow vw drivers encouraging other owners?
> bluishgreen1.8...hey thanks for the thumb
> every one else...suck eggs
> WHAT EVER


 just sayin bro, look at it, this is NOT civic nation, you cant do that to a volkswagen , no matter what u will get hated on , i dare u to post that in the Golf iv & Jetta iv thread ,,,u will get hated on like there is no tommorow......


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

You were "hated on" because this is indeed an enthusiast site. That being said, people on here are appreciative of Volkswagens that are modified in a tasteful manner. There's a fine line between different and unattractive. You sir, slightly stumbled over said line as you sprinted head on into a crappy Vin Diesel movie about "street racing" while carrying $200 worth of badly formed fiberglass and mesh. Just my 2 cents. I'm sure others will consent to this opinion though. Sorry


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

mAyZa b 3 a t s said:


> You were "hated on" because this is indeed an enthusiast site. That being said, people on here are appreciative of Volkswagens that are modified in a tasteful manner. There's a fine line between different and unattractive. You sir, slightly stumbled over said line as you sprinted head on into a crappy Vin Diesel movie about "street racing" while carrying $200 worth of badly formed fiberglass and mesh. Just my 2 cents. I'm sure others will consent to this opinion though. Sorry


 i like the way you put it... but i'm just gonna stick with "that is an ugly piece of dog sh**"


----------



## FUZZY86 (Dec 3, 2003)

true it did work 
.....if making look like a POS is what you mean by "WORKED"


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

zoom zoom


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

but please


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

And here we go


----------



## iamhollybear (Mar 5, 2010)

irishlizard said:


> seibon


 Fixed. 
If you work at a body shop and you only paid $400 for the car why in the world would you not spend a little extra on the body kit...if you must have one... 
:screwy:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

MyCarIsRed said:


> i like the way you put it... but i'm just gonna stick with "that is an ugly piece of dog sh**"


 Best post yet.:beer:


----------



## ironprayers (Nov 8, 2008)

I love these posts and I bet he cried.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolute f*cking garbage. YOUR CAR LOOKS HORRIBLE. You actually think it looks good? Is there a chemical imbalance in your brain or something? There's gotta be a pill for ricer now a days, I mean we have pills for everything


----------



## MooneyRJ (Apr 22, 2009)

first off id like to know what that walking dog thing is, im going to have nightmares thats terrifying. As for the Jetta... what can I say about that car that hasn't already been said about Afghanistan; it looks bombed out and depleted.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

oh, and dish network?! really?


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

MooneyRJ said:


> first off id like to know what that walking dog thing is, im going to have nightmares thats terrifying.


 Its part of a i think Japanese commercial. And your not the only one that finds that dog terrifying. I find it horrifically terrifying and freaky as f**k.


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

wow, looks like poo.


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

MooneyRJ said:


> *first off id like to know what that walking dog thing is, im going to have nightmares thats terrifying*. As for the Jetta... what can I say about that car that hasn't already been said about Afghanistan; it looks bombed out and depleted.


 the moment i saw it i thought








, it scared the *s*hit out of me and i started crying. 
and then i proceeded to force my girlfriend to do this to make me feel better 








which led to this 
http://www.*****************/data/media/2/poke.gif 
.. 












burn the car so no one ever has to see it again.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## alex-atari (Nov 9, 2009)

This was too funny:thumbup:


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

C'mon. We can make this a full-out GIF thread. Someone invite those kids from 4Chan. They have all the good stuff :laugh: 


And where's the PO? After he told us to F-off, I thought he'd continue to defend his crap box. Truly a disappointment...


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW!!!!! :screwy:


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

needs side skirts to match


----------



## mazdawg78 (Nov 6, 2008)

mrbatavus said:


> needs side skirts to match


 and the bumpers wing and hood scoops removed and factory lights put back in. 

and someone said civic nation. thing is they are takin after the euro scene. factory look slammed on bbs


----------



## jettarush22 (Sep 15, 2009)

that poor jetta, this makes me want to hurt you...............


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

i mean, im all for individuality because unfortunatly the scene is so overrun by BBS rs's and rusted ass hoods but seriously....this is more like a case of "wow look at all the stuff i can get on ebay for dirt cheap and mod my car" 


While in theory this is ok the truth is that where although your getting ****-tons of parts for cheap for your car you my friend have absolutly no taste what so ever. 

Its not even about the ricer look at this point. If the ricer scene didnt exist and we all didnt have anything to compare your car to the truth is is that in a nutshell the car looks like it got butt-fuktt by a garbage truck. 


Its like when fat people squeeze into clothes too small and then look in the mirror and say "damn i look good". Do you in comparison walk outside every morning and say " damn, my car is f'in awesome dude, cant wait to get on the road, turn the radio off, roll the windows down, and listen to my pirate cannon wake the neighbors." 

I'd also like to take nominations on this car for the fail of the year award. Any takers?


----------



## BoostedMK4GTI (May 19, 2010)

Its sad that I have actually seen another jetta (if not this one) driving around my city in PA... Its such a shame to see Euro go Ricer... It kinda makes me want to kick the dude who did that to the jetta right in his nuts.. Wake up dude its not a honda or a dsm.. its euro... euro is all about style ... and your body kit is trash... someone please save this poor car


----------



## representing_deutsch_land (Aug 9, 2006)

If this was for a friend use email, dont clog the vortex up with hot trash. :screwy:


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

TRUEBELIEVER said:


> I'd also like to take nominations on this car for the fail of the year award. Any takers?


 i second that motion


----------



## Kid Wiz (May 7, 2010)

just needs to be slammed and it's money. 

Seriously, i don't believe you think that looks good.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

This has to be a troll post...

but then again there was a local dude who has a kit much like this. ( I think it's a wings west)


----------



## roxbury (Dec 8, 2009)

I like this section of it: 









Just without the pinstripe, seat cover, or mismatch in the door/quarter panel.


----------



## Fitz1.8T (Feb 5, 2009)

roxbury said:


> I like this section of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is so epic. You crop out everything but the middle half of the car and there is STILL so much wrong with it. LOL!


----------



## 16valverabbit (May 9, 2010)

I went to Auto Zone today to get new windshield wipers and they have a whole isle with cheezy bolt on shat you should go there to further accesorize that sweet piece :laugh:


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

Fitz1.8T said:


> That is so epic. You crop out everything but the middle half of the car and there is STILL so much wrong with it. LOL!


 

I dig the peeled back corner of the door on the bottom there. Body kit must have made you go so fast the metal started to shear from the vehicle. I suppose if this was fast and the furious that would be classified as "manifold damage"


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

Man I wish there were bodykits available for my Accent!!! All that's available is this ugly OEM lip kit



















[/sarcasm]


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

Burnitwithfire said:


> Man I wish there were bodykits available for my Accent!!! All that's available is this ugly OEM lip kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if that thing was lowered and completely debadged... including a badgless grill, it would actually look pretty good, and would make people wonder wtf kinda car it was....


as for the OP... well, this jetta needs to be properly fixed, or atleast have the scoops, front bumper, headlights, seat covers, rear bumper, tail lights, and coffee can muffler stolen, then it will look like a decent jetta. the way it sits now, its totally trash... not even sure it was worth the $800 or $400 whatever the OP claims he paid for it.


----------



## ItsA96 (Dec 14, 2007)

Kid Wiz said:


> just needs to be slammed and it's money.
> 
> Seriously, i don't believe you think that looks good.


On cut springs with stock worn out shocks of course!

Thanks for the late night entertainment. Made my day!:beer:

I third for FAIL of the yr:banghead:

So many people don't consider the cosmetics of THEIR car when choosing modifications. Even a blind man could tell this is Just Wrong.:thumbdown:


----------



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

WTF no this dude needs his car tooken a way and no wtf is p with those tail lights just no:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## jed_da_eh (Jun 14, 2010)

hey its "GERMAN RICE"...FAIL!


----------



## Turbo1.8_02 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you prefer Fried or Steamed Rice? :sly:


----------



## bradtastic (Aug 22, 2007)

Baby Jesus is crying right now. Someone please kill it with fire.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

silkworm09 said:


> WTF no this dude needs his car tooken a way and no wtf is p with those tail lights just no:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:



Spell much?


----------



## octink (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you realize how slow that thing is going to be without the racing stripe? One thing I can say is when I was younger I probably would have driven this just out of lack of knowledge. I'm still learning as I go along. At 33 I'm definitely sold on VW though, thanks to my wonderful fiance.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

irishlizard said:


> just wanted to show my 200 buck ebay body kit and prove to a freind it worked.


Which friend? Ricky, Julian, or Bubbles?


----------



## ItsA96 (Dec 14, 2007)

O_o said:


> Which friend? Ricky, Julian, or Bubbles?


ROFLMAO:laugh:

I wonder how many people are gonna get that reference.


----------



## CaitAnnihilate (Apr 17, 2010)

ItsA96 said:


> ROFLMAO:laugh:
> 
> I wonder how many people are gonna get that reference.


reference has been GOT! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

Car of the year, for sure. 

Man I need to get out of the MK3 boards, there's good stuff going on everywhere on this forum.


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

you should realllly try and make it look more sporty. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LvoXVPpuI0&feature=player_embedded

lol


----------



## jshakedude (Aug 17, 2010)

super :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## jonnyp60 (Jul 30, 2005)

just needs these now and it will be set

http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/Tornado/Air-Intakes/Turbonator-Super-Charger/17725/
http://www.turbowhistler.net/turbo-whistle/index.htm :banghead:


----------



## colbyh (Jul 18, 2010)

bought it for 400 my ass


----------



## colbyh (Jul 18, 2010)

irishlizard for prez


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Please tell me you are joking and just wanted to prove to your friend that it would fit, and after you got hated on like 63 times you are going to return it to normal.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey Irish,

Don't bother listening to these haters.Personally the kit is not my taste or the tails but who am i to tell you what you can and cant do to your car.Its YOUR Car afterall,do whatever you want to it.I'm not backing anybody up here or talking **** to anyone,just getting tired of the "vortex approved" bs.Seriously who cares what other people do to their car,its their own car.

Let them do what they want man.Oh yeah that reminds me why I dont bother dumping money into these cars,cause majority of the crowd that owns them are true douchebags that have to have a vortex approved car with hmm lets see,either bbs rs's or porsche wheel,audi wheels,bentley wheel or benz wheels,tucking on all 4 corners, on "bags" with a euro plate,european lip,euro headlights and tails, yeah that abut sums it up.oh yeah and gotta have "the shocker" vinyl sticker somewhere on your car then your totally in.

Thats my opinion.If you dont like then complain or talk sh*t to someone who gives a sh*t. Cause I really dont!I hope you all have a very nice day!


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Racer16 said:


> Hey Irish,
> 
> Don't bother listening to these haters.Personally the kit is not my taste or the tails but who am i to tell you what you can and cant do to your car.Its YOUR Car afterall,do whatever you want to it.I'm not backing anybody up here or talking **** to anyone,just getting tired of the "vortex approved" bs.Seriously who cares what other people do to their car,its their own car.
> 
> ...



You tell them, Girlfriend.:laugh:


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

maybe him and jesse will team up


----------



## You are to blame (Jun 1, 2003)

I love the workmanship in the chicken wire exhaust cutout :thumbup:


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

Racer16 said:


> Let them do what they want man.Oh yeah that reminds me why I dont bother dumping money into these cars,cause majority of the crowd that owns them are true douchebags that have to have a vortex approved car with hmm lets see,either bbs rs's or porsche wheel,audi wheels,bentley wheel or benz wheels,tucking on all 4 corners, on "bags" with a euro plate,european lip,euro headlights and tails, yeah that abut sums it up.oh yeah and gotta have "the shocker" vinyl sticker somewhere on your car then your totally in.


You pretty much summed up the Euro Scene :thumbup:

Lets be serious, posting something like that on an Enthusiast website (Regardless if its Volkswagen, GM, Range Rover, etc.) is begging to get negative feedback.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

irishlizard said:


> For all you F*@ing haters- screw ya"ll!! the car was $400 total. It was from a 18 yr old who got a new car so i swiped it up.. It was just purchased. like a week ago, for that matter. The wing and hood scoop thingys were on the car when i got it...dont have a new trunk lid yet so im not exposing holes at the moment. as far as the scoops, just havent gotten around to taking them off yet. I ordered a seabon hood three days ago if you ppl must know *I work at a body shop and the fitment will be fixed as soon as i get it to the shop.* it was in a driver side collision which explains the pushed in light. If you search for 2000 Vr6 options you WILL find my wheels as a option..think before speaking... and if i have to open the hood and give you a pic i will..wait no i wont cause my top engine cover is cracked, god forbid the 2000 teenager owned car is not OEM. What kind of hate mail would that bring? I'm not exactly sure why i have to justify myself to other ppl of a vw enth web forum. Plus it was just to show that the thing was really for my car to a friend (btw-none of you). I think it is stupid that other vw enth would hate so bad. where is the family vibe of fellow vw drivers encouraging other owners?
> bluishgreen1.8...hey thanks for the thumb
> every one else...suck eggs
> WHAT EVER


Bro, if you work at a body shop how the **** on earth can you even think for a moment that the kit "worked." Oh I get it, you're the receptionsist there right? 

Never Mind the combat wing that will cause so much downforce that you might actually lose traction on the front wheels, or the stupid ass non-funtional hood scoop things. The actual bumpers dont even come close to fitting, for christ sake I could fit my hand between the headlight and the bumper on the drivers side. Like someone else said the damn thing is about to fall off. Then there is the whole chicken wire/mesh in the back, how F'n hard is it to cut out a circle man, **** if your an actual body shop tech please let us know what shop you work for, so that none of us EVER bring our car there. That is the worst hack job I have ever seen. It's car dude not a shark, there is no need for gills. (shakes head and wonders how someone can be this f$%cking retarded).


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

Racer16 said:


> Hey Irish,
> 
> Don't bother listening to these haters.Personally the kit is not my taste or the tails but who am i to tell you what you can and cant do to your car.Its YOUR Car afterall,do whatever you want to it.I'm not backing anybody up here or talking **** to anyone,just getting tired of the "vortex approved" bs.Seriously who cares what other people do to their car,its their own car.
> 
> ...


For future reference, there is typically a single space after commas and a double space after a period before the start of a new sentence. Also, "bags" doesn't need to be in quotations. They actually are bags, so to quote them really doesn't make any sense. In addition, you should learn the difference between "your" and "you're"... phonetically they are the same, but the usage is entirely different. There are other errors like the misuse of punctuation(typically when phrased as a question you should use a question mark... self explanatory? i thought so, but who am i to tell you what to do with your punctuation?


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

The back is horrifying, but i have to admit, i dont mind the front....i've seen worse


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

_Phenom_ said:


> The back is horrifying, but i have to admit, i dont mind the front....i've seen worse


as we say here in boston .. YOUR RETAAHHHDED 


cars ugly, but thanks for the entertainment of watching everyone rash on your failed attempt at life.


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

die65cast said:


> as we say here in boston .. YOUR RETAAHHHDED
> 
> 
> cars ugly, but thanks for the entertainment of watching everyone rash on your failed attempt at life.


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## swimming1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Holy S***! I believe in modifying a car for yourself, really im all for that. But never never call yourself an enthusiast(i.e post on this forum) if your not willing to take hate or love from the community your(not) part of. This belongs on car domain and you and your bf should be banned. :beer:


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Well, it's ugly. Having said that...

If it had been installed correctly, with body gaps lined up, painted properly, mesh done properly, etc. Then at least I could respect the effort that went into it. Taking personal taste out of the equation, I can respect good bodywork/paint/wheel choices/etc, as long as the work is done well.

This thing, I cannot respect in any way.

I can't even give a thumbs up for effort. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## Ryanxpromise (Sep 10, 2009)

This car reminds me of little boys being raped.


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

Ryanxpromise said:


> This car reminds me of little boys being raped.


 Raped by wat?


----------



## Dubmaster5000 (Sep 13, 2010)

psone8t said:


> but please


 hahaha 
If you work at a body shop like I do... wouldnt you be able to take care of the fitting at home when you first installed it or evan wait to take a pic Just Sayin... (always check your gaps)


----------



## kesh808 (Feb 28, 2010)

this thread has made me so so happy. 
unfortunately i think i'm going to have nightmares of that weird dog thing walking towards that weird car thing, i mean jetta.


----------



## Marc1987 (Jan 24, 2010)

that dog on page 1 is so damn terrifying.......shiiiiiiittttttt ahhhhh


and dude, your car sucks b4lls. go slit your wrists, down the highway, not across. kthnxbye.


----------



## 97_2dr_gti (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## drowncj (Aug 13, 2009)

hey pal the LEAST you could have done was A) match the paint B) drive it off a cliff lol :banghead:


----------



## lui mk4 (May 8, 2009)

yur car is so ugly drive it off a cliff and see if it flys:banghead::what:


----------



## anthony3vdublove (Sep 14, 2010)

psone8t said:


> but please


This:laugh:


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

What would complete this car would be a trip to Home Depot or Lowes for a set of rain gutters to go under the doors. Just attach them with common dry-wall screws and alot of calk and life is good. This way you can hide those trick LED chassis lights that change colors with the cool dance music that almost certainly is blasting out of the windows (you know you want them).


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

*ummmm.*

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## MDpvC (Jan 12, 2008)

first off i would like to say, why the **** would you buy anything that isnt in a name brand box on ebay that's your first mistake. 
next i would like to make an offer. im sure someone here will go in with me on this. he says the car was $400 and that kit was $200 and the rest of the stuff came with the car, thus his total investments have been $600. i would like to offer him $1000 for this car (any help buying it would be greatly appreciated) i would then like to propose we set it on fire in the street in front of his house so he can see the best way to deal with what he has done here. 
im pretty sure the only reason he took his plate number out of the picture was so that no one could just find him and do this anyway. 
lastly, thank you for the dog. its going to haunt me, and my girlfriend who also wants this thing destroyed (she has a clean mki cabrio rabbit:thumbup for the rest of our lives. 

edit- someone should also inform him of the existence of carbon fiber wrap so he can have a sweet CF hood, trunk, steering wheel, shift knob, dash, arm rest, mirrors, and based on what ive seen, roof too.


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

holy **** that car looks terrible :banghead: If it was driven off a cliff and then set on fire it would probably look better than it does right now. I would rather walk everywhere than have to ride in that car


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

that poor car has been raped:screwy:


----------



## stres (Mar 17, 2009)

opcorn: i think that he needs to put some stickers on the fenders that should add about 5-10 WHP epic fail:screwy:uke:


----------



## big lou vr6 (Aug 28, 2010)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## F1.8TMK4 (Jan 3, 2010)

R32R1 said:


> Absolute f*cking garbage. YOUR CAR LOOKS HORRIBLE. You actually think it looks good? Is there a chemical imbalance in your brain or something? There's gotta be a pill for ricer now a days, I mean we have pills for everything


Best comment of this thread. Fuc*in classic. 
I'm sorry man but no budget restrictions should result into turning a perfectly build well engineered German car into a jdm looking rice Rocket. 
Sorry no thumb for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mymk4717 (Jun 18, 2010)

TRUEBELIEVER said:


> i mean, im all for individuality because unfortunatly the scene is so overrun by BBS rs's and rusted ass hoods but seriously....this is more like a case of "wow look at all the stuff i can get on ebay for dirt cheap and mod my car"
> 
> 
> While in theory this is ok the truth is that where although your getting ****-tons of parts for cheap for your car you my friend have absolutly no taste what so ever.
> ...



Well put. Man, use the $200 on springs or ... at this point... SLEEPING PILLS... lots of them.


----------



## F1.8TMK4 (Jan 3, 2010)

ItsA96 said:


> ROFLMAO:laugh:
> 
> I wonder how many people are gonna get that reference.


Hilarious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA. Hideous.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

die65cast said:


> as we say here in boston .. YOUR RETAAHHHDED
> 
> 
> cars ugly, but thanks for the entertainment of watching everyone rash on your failed attempt at life.


Ditto.


----------



## mymk4717 (Jun 18, 2010)

Where did that young man go? I found a better wing for that ricer,


----------



## Negs (Oct 3, 2010)

that jetta is sh*t 
Cancel your vortex membership 
Donate the car to a real Volkswagen Enthusiast 
and buy a honda and then be ready to only see VW taillights


----------



## Soldierboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, actually got embarrassed just looking at it. I know not for whom (him or me as a VW owner) but embarrassed nonetheless.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

jonnyp60 said:


> just needs these now and it will be set
> 
> http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/Tornado/Air-Intakes/Turbonator-Super-Charger/17725/
> http://www.turbowhistler.net/turbo-whistle/index.htm :banghead:


 
I wonder how many people actually went to the top link and saw the "SuperCharger HP" for the 2000 Jetta. Adding that "thing" (a technical term to be sure) actually took away 3 HP!!!! 

I just pissed myself again!!!


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Racer16 said:


> Hey Irish,
> 
> Let them do what they want man.Oh yeah that reminds me why I dont bother dumping money into these cars,cause majority of the crowd that owns them are true douchebags that have to have a vortex approved car with hmm lets see,either bbs rs's or porsche wheel,audi wheels,bentley wheel or benz wheels,tucking on all 4 corners, on "bags" with a euro plate,european lip,euro headlights and tails, yeah that abut sums it up.oh yeah and gotta have "the shocker" vinyl sticker somewhere on your car then your totally in.
> 
> Thats my opinion.If you dont like then complain or talk sh*t to someone who gives a sh*t. Cause I really dont!I hope you all have a very nice day!


 
Um no. All that **** you just listed with the exception of most of those wheels is rice. I fit in just fine here, will never bag my car nor slam it to the ground with "euro lights." 

Everyone does their own thing here, but throwing 30lbs of Asian Fiberglass and a giant wing on a FWD car is just foolish. Yeah it's not my car, do I give a ****? No. But can I make fun of it? Yeah. 

I'm so sick of see "haters." All that **** is is a dumb ****ing term you use to brush off the constructive criticism you ****ing rice-bags can't take. 

YOU have a good day.


----------



## boots patrol (May 26, 2009)

the sh*i*t from my ass after i've eaten white castle is prettier than this


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

I'd write something useful but whats the point everyone here acts like a little kid. So why bother. Have fun bitching the moaning bout what other people decide to do to their car.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

Racer16 said:


> I'd write something useful but whats the point


 
So you prefer to be useless then? If you're gonna' throw stones about people's opinion, you might want to step back and recalculate the perception that you have. 




Racer16 said:


> Have fun bitching the moaning bout what other people decide to do to their car.


 You miss the point entirely. Anyone who posts a vehicle on here in this manner is subject to, and in fact should anticipate an honest opinion. Nobody gets bitter when the reviews are positive, but step once to the left and say "ugly" and everybody regresses to a 10 year old. Some people go overboard with their comments, but if you don't like the meal, find another restaurant.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

Yikes!!!  

I've actually stepped in things that "worked" better than that!


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

Racer16 said:


> Hey Irish,
> 
> Don't bother listening to these haters.Personally the kit is not my taste or the tails but who am i to tell you what you can and cant do to your car.Its YOUR Car afterall,do whatever you want to it.I'm not backing anybody up here or talking **** to anyone,just getting tired of the "vortex approved" bs.Seriously who cares what other people do to their car,its their own car.
> 
> ...


 nononono you're being the token "hey man forget about these guys, do what you want its your car" guy. there is nothing attractive about this vehicle. There is a certain thing called "pre-planning" and "mental imaging" that this car clearly lacked. He went out and bought a 200 ebay body kit because it was cheap. obviously didn't picture how it would look on his car, and cleary when he defended his stance on it earlier is not happy with the way it turned out. and for someone so disgruntled with "the scene" why would you even log on here? 

i challenge you to tell us what about "vortex" approved don't you like? obviously these methods of subtle tuning and oem+ parts is making our vehicles look pleasing to the eye and leaves none of use with that "buyers remorse". one time purchases, like ecodes don't make us angry we blew the money and therefore we are not forced to spend more on another option later. i've been on this site a little bit now and if theres anything i've learned is the people here do reward people for going in a tasteful new direction. but i won't write a book on why the "euro" look works. you know that yourself, obviously from the long list of your cars in your sig. 

sorry about your investment irish. hope you can recoup the money and start fresh. :thumbup: 



munkittrick said:


> Some people go overboard with their comments, but if you don't like the meal, find another restaurant.


 :thumbup:


----------



## donall (Sep 10, 2007)

Guys we are failing to see the underlying issue here... Dub abbuse is a very serious and fatal condition. And this is how we deal with them, send them to church.


----------



## croutonjack (Sep 1, 2010)

I definitely died a little bit when I saw the car. Pleas put your car back together the way it should be so we can all sleep tonight?


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

irishlizard said:


> just wanted to show my 200 buck ebay body kit and prove to a freind it worked (you know who you are...lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :screwy::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::facepalm::facepalm::what::screwy::screwy::screwy:

all of that just went threw my head, i think i'm in shock


----------



## MkIVguy21 (May 14, 2009)

as the gingerbread man from shrek said to lord Farquaad YOUR A MONSTER!


----------



## Guitarman355 (Apr 4, 2009)

You want the 4'' can from my friends car? 
Is mad tyt yo, and will look fantastic with your hellaflush stance
[/sarcasam]
Your car killed my inner child  :banghead::banghead::facepalm::thumbdown:
Give me that jetta so i can give it the RIGHT kind of home.


----------



## T4YLOR15 (Oct 13, 2010)

tell me your at least asain? :banghead:


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

please take the body kit off, and burn it.


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

i would say drive it into your nearest river but for the love of god DO NOT pollute the water.

i have dynamite if you wanna end your troubles now.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

*Hooked on fonics*



MyCarIsRed said:


> For future reference, there is typically a single space after commas and a double space after a period before the start of a new sentence. Also, "bags" doesn't need to be in quotations. They actually are bags, so to quote them really doesn't make any sense. In addition, you should learn the difference between "your" and "you're"... phonetically they are the same, but the usage is entirely different. There are other errors like the misuse of punctuation(typically when phrased as a question you should use a question mark... self explanatory? i thought so, but who am i to tell you what to do with your punctuation?


----------



## Dubmaster5000 (Sep 13, 2010)

T4YLOR15 said:


> tell me your at least asain? :banghead:


hahaha


----------



## mymk4717 (Jun 18, 2010)

All 4 pages have been absolutely delightful so far.


----------



## MkIVguy21 (May 14, 2009)

Gott ist gut said:


> Yay, let's criticize people on grammer when we can't combat the context of thier message!
> 
> BTW, you have grammatical errors too, lol. I guess you're still working your way up to big boy type.
> /shrug



BTW... Your a NOOB:banghead:


----------



## j.fopps (Jul 9, 2008)

MkIVguy21 said:


> as the gingerbread man from shrek said to lord Farquaad YOUR A MONSTER!


:laugh:

/thread


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Gott ist gut said:


> Yay, let's criticize people on *grammer* when we can't combat the context of *thier* message!
> 
> BTW, you have grammatical errors too, lol. I guess you're still working your way up to big boy type.
> /shrug



LMFAO! 

Grammer. Lern it. :laugh:

You sure it's not grammertical?


----------



## mk4ko4 (Aug 3, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

All of you. Stop bumping this stupid thread. It's months old; let it die.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

mAyZa b 3 a t s said:


> And here we go


creepy


----------



## mAyZa b 3 a t s (Nov 5, 2009)

I flamed him in a timely fashion


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

He is one of those guys that drive around thinking there fart can and sh*** body kit ads 500hp and makes it go fast. I see these cars in my town always trying to race me i get out second gear and 10 car lengths behind me or more. well honda guys don't put that crap on the cars. there is a difference between ricer and tuner and this guy is a true ricer :thumbdown:

thats my 2cents


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Should say bad but who cares.


----------



## scopo (Apr 14, 2011)

*Why?*


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Gunslinger7 said:


>


.


----------



## Romerid3r (Jan 3, 2009)

go kill urself r u kidding


----------



## shelly385 (Apr 26, 2011)

lol that was funny


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Romerid3r said:


> go kill urself r u kidding


No kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

Dmoneythegreat said:


> maybe him and jesse will team up


dude dont you remember jesse got killed by those asians probably for doing that to his car.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> dude dont you remember jesse got killed by those asians probably for doing that to his car.


Asians love that sh*t. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Spikeroo (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL thats looks soooo ugly. Id rather put a body kit on my bike than drive that thing. GERMAN, NOT JAPANESE.


----------



## lrgskate (Mar 9, 2009)

guess you really showed your friend that you got a really COOOL body kit off ebay ....
well, it could be worse, could have a riced out spoiler and.. oh wait,


----------



## FATANG!! (Aug 21, 2007)

This kit is so awful it needs a new word, like terribad, or bad-wrong (Ba-dong)
Not because it's not "euro"
But because it just looks awful. -10 Experience for non-functional venting.

It's only fixable if you ditch the spoiler and slam it, then you might be able to sell it to a high school girl.

Also, if this was done as a joke, it is not funny.



Banned 4 Life said:


> Never Mind the combat wing that will cause so much downforce that you might actually lose traction on the front wheels,


Jettas should not have spoilers, not even factory ones, they look tacky, and MK4s have near zero drag anyhow.

Not even trunk lip spoilers. Yeah, you heard me.


----------



## antiflag22skate (Feb 23, 2010)

holy rice i thought my car looked like **** with all the dent makes me rethink that but seriously id rather cut my hand off then do that i wouldnt even do that to a jap car


----------



## CrazyMikeJr14 (Apr 12, 2008)

I see civics drivin around here lookin like this alll day.
I don't want to get on VORTEX and see this tooooo...


----------

